# [SOLVED] Laptop Doesn't Detect Ethernet Cable



## Apparition (Sep 2, 2012)

I recently moved into the dorms of my college and tried connecting my laptop to the internet using an ethernet cable. It worked, so I decided to try and play Xbox Live through the use of the ethernet cable and it did not work. After messing around with it and failing to get it to work for my Xbox 360, the ethernet decided to quit working for my computer as well. (To try and get my Xbox to connect to the internet with the ethernet cord, I tried network bridging by bridging the ethernet connection with the wireless connection, then unplugging the ethernet cable from the wall so as to connect it from my laptop to Xbox 360. This didn't work so I just deleted the bridge. This is when the problem started happening as the local connection stopped appearing.) I am able to plug it in and see that in the Network and Sharing Center, however, it shows up as being unplugged. After a couple seconds though, it disappears. If I click on it fast enough, it shows up with an Error Code 45 after looking at the properties. I have tried typing in ipconnfig /all and the ethernet connection doesn't show up there either. I'm not sure if my ethernet port on my laptop is faulty, if the ethernet cable itself is, or if the ethernet port in the wall is. If anyone can help, I'd appreciate it. If you need any more details, just ask.


----------



## Apparition (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Laptop Doesn't Detect Ethernet Cable*

Interesting note; I tried connecting with the ethernet cable again (with no success), however, if I click on the local area connection that the ethernet cable creates before it disappears in a matter of seconds and create a MAC bridge connection with it and my wireless connection, I can get online, with very unstable connectivity. So this method does not work, but I found that doing so actually allows the local area connection to stay shown with the ethernet cable plugged into both my laptop and Xbox 360 with a bridged connection. If I remove the cable, the connection goes away.


----------



## Apparition (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Laptop Doesn't Detect Ethernet Cable*

Note: I have checked in the Device Manager and my "RealTek PCIe GBE Family Controller" ethernet adapter does not show up. I have tried looking in BIOS as well with not luck as everything is enabled. (Couldn't change anything anyways since I have to figure out the admin password for some reason even though I am the admin and sign in everytime I log in). Only thing I can think of is either I should try uninstalling/reinstalling the network adapters I have left (Bluetooth Device (Person Area Network), Bluetooth Device (REFCOMM Protocol), and Intel(R) WiFi Link). Either that or maybe my ethernet port shorted out.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Laptop Doesn't Detect Ethernet Cable*








and welcome to the Forum

Please post a screenshot of Device Manager with the Network Adaptor group expanded. . see the link in my signature for how


----------



## Apparition (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Laptop Doesn't Detect Ethernet Cable*

Thanks for the fast response.

Visible network adapters:

http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i331/Lost_Zero16/Untitled1.png

All hidden network adapters:

http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i331/Lost_Zero16/Picture.png


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Laptop Doesn't Detect Ethernet Cable*

Code 45
Currently, this hardware device is not connected to the computer. (Code 45)
Recommended resolution

This error occurs if a device that was previously connected to the computer is no longer connected. To resolve this problem, reconnect this hardware device to the computer.

No resolution is necessary. This error code is only used to indicate the disconnected status of the device and does not require you to resolve it. The error code resolves automatically when you connect the associated device to the computer

The following information is for the advanced user.

If Device Manager is started with the environment variable 
DEVMGR_SHOW_NONPRESENT_DEVICES
set to 1 (which means show these devices), any previously attached (NONPRESENT) devices are displayed in the device list and assigned this error code.

is the driver loaded


----------



## Apparition (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Laptop Doesn't Detect Ethernet Cable*



dai said:


> Code 45
> Currently, this hardware device is not connected to the computer. (Code 45)
> Recommended resolution
> 
> ...


I do understand what that error code means, and have looked it up, but the problem is not simply me disconnecting the ethernet cable from my laptop. I plug in the ethernet cable and it will show up for a second and disappear by itself. If I click on it fast enough and go to properties, the error code 45 is listed. It was just additional information to explain my larger problem.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Laptop Doesn't Detect Ethernet Cable*

have you tried reloading the driver

make and model of the laptop is?


----------



## Apparition (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Laptop Doesn't Detect Ethernet Cable*

How would I go about reloading the driver?

Also, I have a Dell Inspiron N5010 laptop.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Laptop Doesn't Detect Ethernet Cable*

drivers located here

Dell Inspiron N5010 Drivers - download tag - Softpedia


----------



## Apparition (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Laptop Doesn't Detect Ethernet Cable*

I did a scan of my computer to see if I needed to update my drivers. I came up with some interesting results, saying that I have some bad drivers including my ethernet port driver. Do you recommend I download all of these?

http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i331/Lost_Zero16/random.png

http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i331/Lost_Zero16/random2.png


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Laptop Doesn't Detect Ethernet Cable*

Dont use that software to download the drivers . . get them straight from Dell!


----------



## Apparition (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Laptop Doesn't Detect Ethernet Cable*

I'm not sure as to which drivers I need though. Should I just download all drivers concerned with my Realtek ethernet port, or should I download drivers for everything that program said was wrong with my drivers?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Laptop Doesn't Detect Ethernet Cable*

I would start with installing the Chipset driver, then the driver for the network adaptor


----------



## Apparition (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Laptop Doesn't Detect Ethernet Cable*

Do you have any links to these? Or anything to search for?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Laptop Doesn't Detect Ethernet Cable*

they should be in the link i gave you in post 10

Dell Inspiron N5010 Drivers - download tag - Softpedia


----------



## Apparition (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Laptop Doesn't Detect Ethernet Cable*

I don't want to download them from that website since they install a lot of added tool bars, etc. So I'll look up the drivers on that website and find them at the Dell website.


----------

